# The new toy.....



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

When you take the Spec V in for a service and accidentally end up with this bad girl.

Spec V going SORN and into storage so she isn’t leaving the family. All signed off and sorted. Very excited and picking her up on Saturday.














































































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paul450 (Jul 4, 2006)

Very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Krypt0nite (Sep 11, 2017)

brb having a boner  , Shes is beautiful mate, is she gonna be driven?


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Krypt0nite said:


> brb having a bonner  , Shes is beautiful mate, is gonna be driven?



Absolutely will be!

Spec V has done 52,000 miles and enjoyed all of them. Pointless saving a bit of money and not enjoying her.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krypt0nite (Sep 11, 2017)

ROG350Z said:


> Absolutely will be!
> 
> Spec V has done 52,000 miles and enjoyed all of them. Pointless saving a bit of money and not enjoying her.
> 
> ...


niceee, is the nismo brand new? :O


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Don***8217;t remember seeing you Rog holding up a Lottery win cheque?!

Green with envy!


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Lovely


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Krypt0nite said:


> niceee, is the nismo brand new? :O



Spanking new - registered today. MY17 Stealth Grey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

charles charlie said:


> Don***8217;t remember seeing you Rog holding up a Lottery win cheque?!
> 
> Green with envy!



Not sure green suits you haha - sold the Spec V to my business as an investment asset and SORNing it (all Accountant cleared) so will store it for 5 years and see what happens. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

Very cool your accountant is far better than mine


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Told you Nissan servicing gets expensive. 

Can't Alina drive the Spec V? Lol

A Nismo in the family, looking forward to seeing it at Silverstone.


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

Ohhh thats lovely! alcantara dash too congrats :thumbsup:


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

vxrcymru said:


> Told you Nissan servicing gets expensive.
> 
> Can't Alina drive the Spec V? Lol
> 
> A Nismo in the family, looking forward to seeing it at Silverstone.



Let me think about that one ;-)

Yeah these things aren’t cheap.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Tin said:


> Ohhh thats lovely! alcantara dash too congrats :thumbsup:



Everyone will be able to have a poke round at Runway Day of course. Not far off!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Looks great


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Wow


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Amazing looking car. Congratulations!


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

Great choice


----------



## grouse (May 11, 2014)

Looks stunning, envious does not cover it!


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks all - can’t wait to see everyone in a few weeks to give them all a run out.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

The Number plate is on wonky


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

terry lloyd said:


> The Number plate is on wonky



Good spot ;-) will get them to sort it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Serious carbon envy!


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

So you’ll be in it on the runway day?

Bring plenty of wipes to mop up my drool!!


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Awesome car congratulations.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

charles charlie said:


> So you’ll be in it on the runway day?
> 
> 
> 
> Bring plenty of wipes to mop up my drool!!



Yep but might not be running as lots of organising to do. Hoping to get one blast out later on. Will have to check paint protection includes drool haha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MR2Brett (Jun 17, 2018)

Simply lovely....a work of art! Very envious


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 21, 2015)

Absolutely DDG, and IMO superb colour for this car.


----------



## Jasonkkl (Jul 19, 2016)

Congrats bud looks amazing enjoy and drive safe


----------



## herman (Apr 1, 2007)

*N.I.S.M.O....*

WOOOOW.. That looks stunning. Loving the alcantara dash and carbon .
Do you get the red cover thrown in aswell with the car?
Great choice in colour:bowdown1:


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

herman said:


> WOOOOW.. That looks stunning. Loving the alcantara dash and carbon .
> 
> Do you get the red cover thrown in aswell with the car?
> 
> Great choice in colour:bowdown1:



Good point - I will ask if cover is included. Spec V had one of those lovely GT-R soft indoor ones.

The colour grows on me more every time I look at it. Long week of waiting now then will have to get paint protected as I suspect it will be a nightmare to maintain otherwise. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Superb!!! Many congrats, epic car and looks the nutz!!


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Congrats, stunning car


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Absolutely the best colour for a Nismo. Perfection!


----------



## Venner (May 27, 2017)

Oh Wow that was an expensive service.... Very nice.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Venner said:


> Oh Wow that was an expensive service.... Very nice.



That’s what I thought haha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Very nice Roger.
Congratulations on the new purchase, they look very impressive with the OEM fit and finish in carbon.


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

I do like the colour. It looks almost like a matt or satin wrap.


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

Absolutely delighted for you Rog, as you know! Can't wait to see it in August.



ROG350Z said:


> Long week of waiting now then will have to get paint protected as I suspect it will be a nightmare to maintain otherwise.


Clear wrap of ceramic coating? Some of the latest generations of CC may be best so that you keep the colour looking as it should. Any idea which route you'll go down yet?



tonigmr2 said:


> Absolutely the best colour for a Nismo.


I agree 100%


----------



## Kindra (Oct 23, 2017)

herman said:


> WOOOOW.. That looks stunning. Loving the alcantara dash and carbon .
> Do you get the red cover thrown in aswell with the car?
> Great choice in colour:bowdown1:


Yes that red cover does look nice. I***8217;d love one like that myself for mine. I***8217;d deffo be asking for them to throw that in as well. Lol. Gonna try and get one myself now looks nice. Awesome car too m8.

K


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Liking this! Congrats. Hard work pays off


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

Awesome. But you know everyone will think it's a CBA with a body kit?


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

simGTR said:


> Awesome. But you know everyone will think it's a CBA with a body kit?



Haha good point ;-)

The real thing is different world in the flesh though - the Carbon is truly staggering. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

Haha, looks the business for sure, those who know, know.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

simGTR said:


> Haha, looks the business for sure, those who know, know.



And those who think it is a CBA don’t bother any of us that much anyway I suspect! 

She is all booked in with Mr Litchfield for next week for a full body Ngenco Satin protect spray on the paint and gloss on all the Carbon so I can drive and wash her without worrying about destroying the paint work!

Can’t wait to see the results. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeeboSTI (Dec 1, 2016)

ROG350Z said:


> When you take the Spec V in for a service and accidentally end up with this bad girl.
> 
> Spec V going SORN and into storage so she isn’t leaving the family. All signed off and sorted. Very excited and picking her up on Saturday.
> 
> ...



 WOW :bowdown1:


----------



## chubmonkey (Feb 15, 2017)

Pleased for you, thats a beautiful car, I wish I had the money to have little accident moments like that. I would have to ask the wife if I can have my balls back from her purse to do something like that


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

chubmonkey said:


> Pleased for you, thats a beautiful car, I wish I had the money to have little accident moments like that. I would have to ask the wife if I can have my balls back from her purse to do something like that


Just tell her your car has had a wrap :chuckle:


----------



## Dumbo (Feb 24, 2011)

Rog, did you pick up the new car? What are your initial impressions - I am thinking of getting a Nismo but am worried it will be too hard for a daily driver? 

BTW, it looks fabulous, congrats.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Dumbo said:


> Rog, did you pick up the new car? What are your initial impressions - I am thinking of getting a Nismo but am worried it will be too hard for a daily driver?
> 
> BTW, it looks fabulous, congrats.



I did indeed! Uploads to follow. 

Harsh - yes, too much, not for me. Remember I drive the Spec V normally and done 35000 in her and that is like rock so I am perhaps not the best judge.

Are you coming to Runway Day as she will be there? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Here are a few more. I can’t tell you how good the Carbon is. Ride is stiff as hell but not as bad as Spec V but way stiffer than normal car (certainly MY17). 
























































































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## herman (Apr 1, 2007)

*SWEET*

So So jealous Roger. That really is a lovely car mate .It will definatly turn a few heads that's for sure.:thumbsup:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

So pretty!! Makes me want as well LOL


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

meh it's alright, just another GTR aint it


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

Looking seriously cool draped in carbon and alcantara is the front splitter bigger than the first Nismo?


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

paul__k said:


> Looking seriously cool draped in carbon and alcantara is the front splitter bigger than the first Nismo?



Yep I believe front end is an inch wider and Track is wider than original and DBA. It looks wider and more aggressive parks next to an EBA but I have nothing more than an opinion to back that up haha! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Stealth69 said:


> meh it's alright, just another GTR aint it



Yep, in a posh Carbon dress.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## L6DJX (Sep 15, 2017)

you taking it to the runway day?


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

L6DJX said:


> you taking it to the runway day?



Of course ;-). Not sure I will be running as lots of organising things to do but she will be there and Saturday night for meet up as well.

Just heading off to put her on Litcho covered trailer for the Paint Protection Spray treatment. Looking forward to seeing Iain’s pics of progress.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

ROG350Z said:


> Yep I believe front end is an inch wider and Track is wider than original and DBA. It looks wider and more aggressive parks next to an EBA but I have nothing more than an opinion to back that up haha!


The Nismo, like the 17 track edition, has wider wings, beefier front hubs and thicker studs.

It has a wider track width of 0.4 inches according to Nissan's tech info.
Same front and rear at 63 inches. Where the regular GT-R has a narrower front track width.


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

Holy moly! :bowdown1: Is the GTR-50 next on the list?


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Bennyboy1984 said:


> Holy moly! :bowdown1: Is the GTR-50 next on the list?



Haha I wish. Quite a long way outside my price envelope 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dumbo (Feb 24, 2011)

ROG350Z said:


> I did indeed! Uploads to follow.
> 
> Harsh - yes, too much, not for me. Remember I drive the Spec V normally and done 35000 in her and that is like rock so I am perhaps not the best judge.
> 
> ...


Thanks Rog, the further pics look great too. I can't make the Runway Day I am afraid - heading on holiday on Saturday 4th.

Cheers


----------



## Scottenti (Feb 4, 2015)

Stunning


----------



## DeeboSTI (Dec 1, 2016)

Planning on keeping it stock?


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

DeeboSTI said:


> Planning on keeping it stock?



Absolutely - another for the collection of OEM! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zmanalex (Jun 30, 2007)

Beautiful looking car.


----------



## goodatcrashing (Apr 18, 2017)

Stunning. Try to take more care at the next service!


----------



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

ROG350Z said:


> Absolutely - another for the collection of OEM!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Welcome to the Nismo club and Cudos on keeping it OEM.

However I would recommend carbon ceramics for it Roger, especially if you are going to track it!

Changed the N-attack into a different beast, no brake fade and stops on a dime!


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

*Dazzling* real stand out car, enjoy


----------



## PaulH0070 (Oct 19, 2017)

Good lord, what a beautifully angry looking car. I do like that 

It'll be such a shame when that front number plate falls off and shows the front in all it's uninterrupted glory!


----------



## kennyc (Aug 25, 2005)

That is sweet


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Grimblin Gibbon said:


> Welcome to the Nismo club and Cudos on keeping it OEM.
> 
> However I would recommend carbon ceramics for it Roger, especially if you are going to track it!
> 
> Changed the N-attack into a different beast, no brake fade and stops on a dime!


Thanks mate - I am probably leaving it stock for the moment as not tracking her. Did you use Surface Transform Disks and Pagid Pads for yours or change calipers as well? Just a bit worried cooling isn't there like it is on Spec V splitter.


----------



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

ROG350Z said:


> Thanks mate - I am probably leaving it stock for the moment as not tracking her. Did you use Surface Transform Disks and Pagid Pads for yours or change calipers as well? Just a bit worried cooling isn't there like it is on Spec V splitter.


Surface transform and pagids with original calipers on mine.

The 2015 has decent brake cooling ducts in the front splitter so no issues with cooling to date!


----------



## Jontte (Jul 19, 2011)

Wow, really lovely..:bowdown1:


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

What’s your opinion of the nismo now you have had it a while Rog?


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Will64 said:


> What’s your opinion of the nismo now you have had it a while Rog?



Well I haven’t quite managed the 1200 running in miles yet (I am a stickler for doing things by the book) but I am at the point where one has to use high revs and manually shift so it’s all going well!

Initial thoughts are contrary to some opinions I believe the MY17 is a massive upgrade from the two MY10 platforms I have owned (and done cumulative 100,000 miles in).

It’s a very very significant upgrade in comfort, technology and interior fit and feel.

Perhaps ignoring the uplift in cost to the Nismo but makes the Track Edition the one to have in reality.

The dampers have softened up greatly and possibly more stuff than the Spec V but not uncomfortable. Yes it isn’t an S Class but seats are incredible and the longer 6th gear means indicated 85MPH on motorway is now 500 RPM lower than before which makes cruising so much more relaxing.

I had a chance to give it a proper run down Cheddar Gorge and back roads and fear hod it’s quick. Fees much more than the supposed 45 BHP over the Spec V and more planted and grown up. Drove the Spec V again in between on way to SORNing her and, even though the engine is basically identical, the Nismo heads for red line and doesn’t run out of puff 1500 RPM early and encourage you to short shift.

The exhaust note is also a huge improvement with the new valves. It sounds much closer to what you would expect and probably means a Y pipe on its own isn’t needed.

Iain helpfully I formed me the only change you need for an easy 700BHP is injectors (nothing else) but I shall resist.

All in all is it ‘worth’ the money over the Track Ed? Probably not if you are a keyboard warrior on here. If you don’t care about ‘I can build a car just as good for £250 and then blow my engine up’ school of thought then ostensibly the rarity, colour, Carbon and extra downforce and notably sharper handling and lightning reactions over the GT style of MY17/18 stock cars make it ‘worth it’.

If you want a damn fast, amazing handling car then Iain’s incredible LM20 style car is the one to go for for less money. Or CT17’s LM20 which is as close to the ‘perfect’ GT-R as you can probably get.

For me I adore the OEM (lots of people on here argue that it isn’t the pinnacle etc etc why didn’t they build a 1000 BHP car with all the handling and give it a warranty I know) but one suspects the business case isn’t quite as sound as that might appear. 

It makes you feel special and I love it - but I am biased. Would I suggest it is £50k better than the standard car (about the cost delta in reality). Well no it isn’t - yet that isn’t the point as to me it is. Why would anyone spend £37 Million on a Ferrari 250GTO - because they can and they want to. The Nismo is a rational irrational choice! Does that answer any of the questions haha? 

PS damn it looks good.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Grimblin Gibbon said:


> Surface transform and pagids with original calipers on mine.
> 
> 
> 
> The 2015 has decent brake cooling ducts in the front splitter so no issues with cooling to date!



I had looked at that as an option. 

The only downside really is the brakes over Spec V but frankly I am not likely to trouble them much so will seek your advcse in 12,000 miles or so! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy (aardvark) (Mar 26, 2013)

Spot on Roger. That’s a very fair summary and reflects my views. The MY17 improvements over my previous MY12 really are a huge step forward. 

Andy


----------



## paulmc (Oct 31, 2004)

Awesome car:bowdown1:


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Andy (aardvark) said:


> Spot on Roger. That’s a very fair summary and reflects my views. The MY17 improvements over my previous MY12 really are a huge step forward.
> 
> 
> 
> Andy



And how are you enjoyed your new toy sir!? Can’t wait to see it in Wales.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy (aardvark) (Mar 26, 2013)

ROG350Z said:


> And how are you enjoyed your new toy sir!? Can’t wait to see it in Wales.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Exactly as you say, very quiet, less torque than my remapped my12, but for steering feel, seats, turn in and poise and general my17 improvements it’s in a different league. 

I’m on 2,400miles. I was “pulled by the rozzers” yesterday but was sent on my way after a warning. They loved the car!


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Hey naughty boy, are you up to the zip wire in Wales let me know!!!


----------



## andyevo (Jun 13, 2017)

Don't normally like the Nismo edition but I have to say that's stunning :bowdown1:


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Andy (aardvark) said:


> Exactly as you say, very quiet, less torque than my remapped my12, but for steering feel, seats, turn in and poise and general my17 improvements it’s in a different league.
> 
> 
> 
> I’m on 2,400miles. I was “pulled by the rozzers” yesterday but was sent on my way after a warning. They loved the car!



You don’t really look like a hooligan to be fair!? Turn in and the poise is epic I agree. And not so harsh a ride as all the reviews seemed to suggest. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

